# oh yeah



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

:drinkup: coffee much better with the rum.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i agrre but that depends on the mood i prefer russian standard vodka and iced mocha coffee you should try it freeze the vodka nice lond pull on the bottle followed by a large swig of sweet mocha coffee


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

bigron said:


> i agrre but that depends on the mood i prefer russian standard vodka and iced mocha coffee you should try it freeze the vodka nice lond pull on the bottle followed by a large swig of sweet mocha coffee


wellllll the mood just happen to be that i had 1/2 a cup of coffee and decided to top it off with the rum. your way sounds much better.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for me its the other way around- i prefer the rum with a little bit of coffee. . .


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rum and coffee is a good combination. We grow some of the world's finest coffee, not to mention make excellent rum. With all of the cane we have it's a natural. I like tequila also but that has to be imported from Mexico and is more expensive. What's more, I can cut the rum 50/50 with water and still enjoy it. No way am I going to cut my tequila. In fact, I consider that bordering on the sacrilegious. Although a sangrita with a tequila (not mixed) is delicious, providing of course one gets the right formula. I've had some so hot that I had to drink tequila to put out the fire.


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

pgandy said:


> Rum and coffee is a good combination. We grow some of the world's finest coffee, not to mention make excellent rum. With all of the cane we have it's a natural. I like tequila also but that has to be imported from Mexico and is more expensive. What's more, I can cut the rum 50/50 with water and still enjoy it. No way am I going to cut my tequila. In fact, I consider that bordering on the sacrilegious. Although a sangrita with a tequila (not mixed) is delicious, providing of course one gets the right formula. I've had some so hot that I had to drink tequila to put out the fire.


tequila and myself don't mix. meaning it makes me sick as hell. that Costa Rican coffee sounds good .


----------

